# Yoshi has passed



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My heart is broken while I write this. We took him to the vet yesterday and considered making "that" decision but he was still so strong and lively. When I got him home just hours later he could not walk, into the night laid with him and held him and this morning I could feel he was not comfortable and it was time. I rushed him to the vet this morning to have it done and he was not really all there once I got him there. I told him a million times I loved him the past 3 weeks and I pray he knew what he meant to me and how he will be missed. I cannot imagine life being the same without my Yoshi. Be at rest our widdle, run free!


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm so extremely sorry and sad for your loss. Words cant even begin to make you feel better. I hope that you can find happiness quickly and cherish the time you have had together. All the best!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Michelle i am so sorry to read this. It is so cruel coming so soon after Theisman. Just be glad you had those final few weeks to spoil him and let him know how much he was loved. Sending you my love xxxx


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I ONLY WANTED YOU 

They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.

Author unknown

I am so sorry! My thoughts and prayers are with all of you!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

So sorry  so many babies are going to rainbow bridge lately and it makes me so sad. May you chew all the yummy chewies up there yoshi


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I am so very sorry that you lost Yoshi and we lost another dear member of our CP chi family. I know today is a very hard day and your heart is heavy.....but remember you feel the way you do because you cared for him so deeply. There is beauty and contentment in that.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, Michelle! Rest assured he knows how much you loved him and returned it 10-fold. You take all the time you need to grieve.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

My heart is again filled with sadness. Yoshi will be missed by all.... *HUGS*


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Michelle,
You are in our prayers. Yoshi will be sadly missed. He is now with the Lord, running free. Until we see him again....


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, RIP sweet Yoshi, god bless you all. xxx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Huly said:


> I ONLY WANTED YOU
> 
> They say memories are golden
> well maybe that is true.
> ...


Thank you for that, it was beautiful!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. I can't imagine the heartbreak you're going through. Rip little Yoshi


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My sister lost her BorderJack girl yesterday to an accident. Hopefully, all of our little friends are at the Rainbow Bridge together, having a blast!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP little Yoshi. It's breaking my heart to read about all the chi babies who have passed away recently. I wish there was something I could say.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Yoshi, he will know you did all you could. It's so hard losing someone you love.

Rip gorgeous boy x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Yoshi.  My heart goes out to you and your family. RIP sweet boy. xx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi was the reason I came to this group back in 2005. He was so poorly bred but had my heart from the beginning I never knew back then that he would make such a huge impact on my life. He has given me so much more than I could have ever given him. He was my rock and just to put my hands on him helped me with the stresses of the day.

I think it is a good thing that I got Gidget, Chibi so loves Yoshi and I have been trying to keep Yoshi away from them so as not to be jumped on, etc... and I believe that has helped as well as having another companion for him. I am hoping he will not mourn to hard for his brother. So far so good and I am not even sure he realizes what is going on.

Thank you all for the kind words, it helps having a supportive community like this that understands.


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! He was such a beautiful chi!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I do not believe what has happened, Latte and Yoshi. I am so very sorry... I have no words. Yoshi will always be a treasure.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Too much sad news to take in. My thoughts are with you, I can not comprehend how you must be feeling but know that your little man impacted so many of us here on CP. Yoshi and Latte will be playing together tonight, that is for sure. All the strongest, warmest and most peaceful wishes I have are heading to you and Elaine this very sad day x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry :'( :'(. It's always so hard to let them go.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Such sad news. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yoshi...I always loved his name. I haven't been on CP very long but I do realize and know that you had such a special bond with Yoshi. I don't believe that any death is "for the best". I DO believe that your love for Yoshi will help all of us love our Pups that much more! Today, I have been reminded that no matter how tired or grumpy I am to give my girls just one extra hug and sweet kiss.
I'm so sorry Michelle...


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Gosh, Michelle, my heart just hurts so bad for you! I am typing this through tears as I think of the past few weeks and what you have been through and your loss. I am so very thankful you had that precious time with him to love on him so much, and I know that he knew how very, very much he was loved. I hope you can take comfort in that. I pray for peace and comfort for you.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Michelle, there are no words to make you feel better. Sorry just doesn't do it. Take it day by day. Your other dogs may not feel badly. Mine don't seem to miss a member of the pack?? It's been years, but I know I expected much more 'grieving' behavior than they exhibited. Maybe I didn't grieve too much, as both were fairly sick with heart failure, and were clearly coughing and struggling to breathe.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I am so sorry Michelle. 

Do not stand at my grave and weep.
I am not there. I do not sleep.
I am a thousands winds that blow.
I am the diamond glints on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain.
I am the gentle autum rain.
When you awaken in the mornings
hush.
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in cicled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry;
I am not there, I did not die


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry Michelle  run free little one


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

So so sorry to read this. Sending you love and strength xxx


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of Yoshi. He will be deeply missed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of Yoshis passing, hugs to you.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Timmysmom said:


> I am so sorry Michelle.
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and weep.
> I am not there. I do not sleep.
> ...



That was beautiful. Thank you


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Michelle, we are so sorry to hear that Yoshi has passed away.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. Yoshi, please be in doggy heaven and happy and free. My prayers are with you Michelle.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I am so sorry. I'm sure he knew exactly how much you loved him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Michelle, I am so sorry! Rest assured, he knew you loved him! He had a super wonderful mommy!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wrote a letter to my dog/s after their death, starting when they came home with me. I have a notebook that all my dogs records are/were kept in. After they pass, I have gone to their notebooks and reread what I wrote. It helps me when I feel I didn't do enough--or had doubts about my euthanizing them. The vets also have sent cards with their paw prints in a card signed by everyone in the clinic. 

I think you did everything you could for Yoshi. He is at the bridge playing with Missy and all the others that have passed.


----------



## jenniferny (Dec 20, 2013)

Yoshismom said:


> My heart is broken while I write this. We took him to the vet yesterday and considered making "that" decision but he was still so strong and lively. When I got him home just hours later he could not walk, into the night laid with him and held him and this morning I could feel he was not comfortable and it was time. I rushed him to the vet this morning to have it done and he was not really all there once I got him there. I told him a million times I loved him the past 3 weeks and I pray he knew what he meant to me and how he will be missed. I cannot imagine life being the same without my Yoshi. Be at rest our widdle, run free!



I was so sorry to read about Yoshi and what you have been going through.

I feel sad whenever I hear of someone losing their companion(s) and I can not help but cry because I remember what it felt like when I lost my two loving companions. To some/many of us they are a big and very important part of our lives and we love them like they are our children, I know mine were. 

I lost my two companions of over 13 years, Jesse & Shadow within five months of each other. Shadow was Jesse's Mom. It has been two years and I still miss them both so very much. 

I lost Jesse on March 22, 2012 to Liver Disease, and Shadow on August 2, 2012 to cancer. If I had only known then how deadly those "Spot-On" Flea Treatments were they might still be with me today. 

Jesse was 13 1/2 and Shadow almost 17 when I lost them. They were both very healthy and never needed to see a vet for anything but their required shots for their entire lives. I would like to believe that they both had a happy life while they were here on this earth with me.

I understand how devastating losing a companion can be.


*In Heaven there is no more pain or sadness, only peace, love and happiness!!!*



*Rest In Peace My Beloved Friends!!!!*​

I hope this will help: 

Every time I read this I cry and remember my dear companions Jesse and Shadow who are in heaven watching over me and waiting for me to join them.

I have still have two companions, this time not a mother/daughter pair but brothers from the same litter. Jesse and Shadow were Black Labs. Bacon & Rascal are a Chihuahua/Miniature Pinscher mix. Since getting them from a local rescue during the period when I lost my two girls I have learned what a different experience it is to have Chihuahua's as companions. It is a much closer relationship and there seems to be a much tighter bond between the three of us. I do not know whether this is because they were abused for the first two years of their life and with me all they have is love and affection. I do not believe in hitting any animal or person. There is a better way!!! That is through a loving and respectful relationship. They learn faster when they want to learn and want to please you.

My heart goes out to you, and my thoughts and prayers are with you, your husband and Yoshi.


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

So sad to hear of Yoshi's passing. RIP little guy.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Michele...I am so sorry for your loss of dear Yoshi...

" When you are sorrowful look again in your heart and you will see that you weep for that which has been your joy." Kahil Gibran


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Michelle, I love your new avatar. I hope you don't mind me saying every time I see that pic of Yoshi in that bee outfit with his little feet crossed, and you kissing him it makes me smile and tear up at the same time.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh no...I'm so sorry to hear this Michelle.  RIP sweet Yoshi...


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

We are so saddened to hear that, Michelle. Please be well, our thoughts are with you in this time... time heals all, dear.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh my! I am so so sorry to hear about Yoshi! May he rest in peace, sending our condolences!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So sad when we lose our fur kids, my heart aches for you and your family. Sadly I have felt that pain way to often. Hugs.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry. 

I came here to post about the passing of my own Boo, only to find that so many others (whose posts and furbabies I remember from my more active days in years gone by) have passed as well. I'm crying just thinking about it.

Perhaps they can keep each other company until we see them again.


----------



## xela (Apr 19, 2014)

Condolences. He's in a better place now.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Yoshi...


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

My heart is BREAKING with you...Oh my God.....why.....how old was Yoshi?? I can*t imagine the pain...me and my boy will be praying for you <3


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Michelle, I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious Yoshi. He was more than your pet, he was your fur-child, a member of your family. Yoshi knew how much you loved him, and that you were the best Mommy for him. We understand your heart is broken into a million pieces and you are grieving deeply. Yoshi will always have a special place forever in your heart. We are grieving with you. Bella, Lina, and I are sending hugs to you and your family. 

*The Last Battle*

It if should be that I grow frail and weak
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then will you do what must be done,
For this, the last battle, can't be won.
You will be sad I understand,
But don't let grief then stay your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship must stand the test.
We have had so many happy years,
You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
When the time comes, please, let me go.
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,
Only, stay with me till the end.
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.
I know in time you will agree
It is a kindness you do to me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.
Don't grieve that it must be you
Who has to decide this thing to do;
We've been so close, all these years,
Don't let your heart hold back any tears.

Author Unknown

Rest in peace, sweet Yoshi...


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't get on the forum very often so I'm just learning of Yoshi's passing. I am sooooooooooooo very sorry. It sounds like he made the "decision" part obvious to you - that's always a good thing.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## shamrockmommy (May 11, 2012)

So very sorry, ((((YOSHI))))


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear of Yoshi's passing. You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

AnnHelen said:


> My heart is BREAKING with you...Oh my God.....why.....how old was Yoshi?? I can*t imagine the pain...me and my boy will be praying for you <3


He was only 9 :-(


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

so sorry for your loss of Yoshi <3


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I hope your years of wonderful memories of Yoshi will help to ease your pain.


----------

